# Ford Ranger 4x4 plowing



## Wescustogo (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm looking to make some extra money over the winter plowing for our neighbors but am not sure whether my ranger is able to. I live up in Maine and have a 2006 Ranger 4x4 but haven't seen one with a plow before. Will this work? The neighborhood is all paved.

Thanks!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Put in the truck specs on the plow websites your looking at and it'll tell you what you can install safely


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I plowed 25 residential driveways and helped a contractor at an apartment complex last year when I had my ranger. End of the year snow fall wise was close to 60 inches so yeah they can plow. I had a Meyer drive pro on mine, truck pushed good till you got past the 6 inch mark then you had to get into it a bit


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

I used one last year for the company I plow for. Had never plowed with a ranger before, only F550s so I was not excited to be in that little ranger. I was very impressed with it however. That thing pushed really well, even in the big wet snow we had.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

It can I have seen quite a few of them with little six footers. If we get a heavy snow you will probably want to plow with the storm as it will struggle with it. I would get good snow tires, add weight to the back and you will have a nice driveway rig. I dont know what brand plow would work for it but as mentioned go to the manufacturer s website. Good luck, swing by the maine section under weather too, lots of good guys on here


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Put a 7' or 7.5' Boss Sport Duty on it and you will be fine. I have scene quite a few Rangers with Sport Duty's and they seem to work well.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a 93' ranger with a 6'6" western that plows great! Stay on top of your route and you'll be fine!


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would recommend you look for a used 6'8" or 7' plow, Curtis home pro, Meyer Classic with a 7' tm blade, or a Fisher MM1, which you may have to have old ranger mounts modified if they are not available for the 06 to fit. Snow way also makes a plow for the ranger, my buddy just sold one for a ranger, complete for $1000 so they are around. Craigslist is a good source.

here's one that should bolt right onto your ranger http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/for/4761287858.html


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a bargain! buy new mounts and you'll have great little plow cheap! 
http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/4766500511.html

or

A Curtis which you'll have to get mounts, wires and controls
http://maine.craigslist.org/for/4745769571.html


----------

